# '06 Frontier fuel door "w-clip" problem



## hornian (Feb 8, 2006)

The "W" shaped clip on my fuel door hinge came loose, and I don't know how to clip it back in correctly. I tried a couple different ways, and the fuel door would just stay half-cocked open most of the time. Has anyone else dealt with this? If nothing else, just a picture of a fuel door with the clip installed correctly would be a huge help. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

here it is 
Pic request please: black clip that fuel door pivots on - Nissan Frontier / Navara Forum


----------



## hornian (Feb 8, 2006)

Thank you very much, that should help a lot.


----------



## Tboneroks (Nov 17, 2005)

i had my dealer replace my clip...it has not come loose since


----------

